# Tonya Evinger calls Miesha Tate 'disgusting,' threatens to 'knee her in the cooter.



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/10/15/...18-miesha-tate-disgusting-knee-cooter-ufc-mma



> "Miesha and I know each other real well. I hate the bitch and she is secretly in love with me. I can tell just the way she looks at me and all that shit. She can't leave me alone, you know what I mean? I know she has a big crush, but we're never getting together. I'm not into her, you know? She's disgusting. No, I don't know. I don't care what she says. She's got her nose in everyone's business, so I think it's ****ed up to say since I hadn't even fought yet, it's already dropping her little seed in Dana's ear. I'm going to knee her in the cooter for that one, you know what I mean? I'm going to knee her or something really hot. I'm going to go crazy. I've been wanting to fight her for a long time. That would be a great fight. She's friends with one of my exes, so apparently she knows every single thing about me. But she knows everything about everyone else in the sport, so Miesha digs her own grave everywhere. I have always not liked her and I'll continue to not like her, so she can say whatever she wants."



:laugh:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

She sounds like a swell person. Is she from this season of TUF?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> http://www.mmamania.com/2013/10/15/...18-miesha-tate-disgusting-knee-cooter-ufc-mma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda stupid actually. People trying to get noticed in the news.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> She sounds like a swell person. Is she from this season of TUF?




She lost the in the elimination round to get in.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Idk, smells of someone who had a crazy, hair doll crazy, crush on Tate only to take it extra bitterly when she finally realized it was never going happen. With all of her, "Tate secretly wants me, but I won't sleep with her, I actually hate her" talk even though she wants to get knee deep in that cooter, seems a little off. She seemed like a basket case who didn't have her act together at all on the fight in episode for TUF, here she comes off like a bitter jackass who is yet again using someone else's name when the camera is on her, she has done this before.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Penis penis penis. Vagina vagina vagina.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Seems like a lot of male and female fighters and trainers dont like Miesha or her posse.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Miesha Tate is ******* hot. Bangin body and ass and titties:hug:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I wonder how Brian Carraway feels about this.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

This just sounds like someone who is trying to raise their profile & get attention.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheAuger said:


> This just sounds like someone who is trying to raise their profile & get attention.


THE DICKENS YOU SAY!

I'd like everyone to meet Tonya, she's a classy type of gal.. here she is anally penetrating Urijah Faber











Here she is with Shyna and Meisha I don't see any cooter kneeing










Here she is on some random Brazilian's dick










Here she is faking oral cunnilingus with star of stage and screen Gina Carano (they fought BTW)










Here she is miming being sodomized by a plastic transsexual Gina Carano as a Mexican who's likely seen his share of donkey shows decided that masturbating to this was just a bridge to far for him.










Here she is with BJ Penn, either asking why he's called BJ or having just farted.










Here we are post coitus with Gina










And finally here we see her committing a minor sexual assault against Gina










So in conclusion this fight









likely won't happen and she's just a soulless whorish ginger being a soulless whorish ginger....no judgements.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Why does everyone care so much its her opinion even if it is just a way to get attention.

I say let them duke it out women's division is thinner than a pancake anyways.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have no clue who she is. In fact the first person that came to mind was Tanya Harding. 

My question is, how long did it take you to compile those images. 

Certainly hammered in your points quite clearly. :laugh:

btw: Miesha has manly biceps. Geezus!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

You guys are sexist pigs.






Would hit.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

and run?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

OU said:


> You guys are sexist pigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bathroom because it will forever burn when you pee


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Am I suppose to be ashamed? She seems like she would be a lot of fun to me. You guys are trippin'.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

on sherms?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

OU said:


> Am I suppose to be ashamed? She seems like she would be a lot of fun to me. You guys are trippin'.


Remember when you sleep with someone you sleep everyone they slept with. And based on the photos I've seen you would be sleeping with

Urijah Faber, BJ Penn, Gina Carano, Junior Dos Santos, Jason Miller, Michael Buffer, Michael Bisping, Michael McDonald, Shayna Baszler, Quinton Jackson, The Strikeforce Ring girls, Dana Whites....personal assistant Nick The Tooth, Rashad Evans, Renan Barao, Fallon Fox (MC gonna lock this now!), Rob Emmerson, Sergio Pettis, Junie Browning, Rob Browning, Mark Kerr, Don Frye, Wes Sims, Christina Santos, Gilbert Yvel, and 40% of the state of Missouri. 



All kidding aside, clearly she's just trolling likely with Miesha's blessing.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Remember when you sleep with someone you sleep everyone they slept with. And based on the photos I've seen you would be sleeping with
> 
> Urijah Faber, BJ Penn, Gina Carano, Junior Dos Santos, Jason Miller, Michael Buffer, Michael Bisping, Michael McDonald, Shayna Baszler, Quinton Jackson, The Strikeforce Ring girls, Dana Whites....personal assistant Nick The Tooth, Rashad Evans, Renan Barao, Fallon Fox (MC gonna lock this now!), Rob Emmerson, Sergio Pettis, Junie Browning, Rob Browning, Mark Kerr, Don Frye, Wes Sims, Christina Santos, Gilbert Yvel, and 40% of the state of Missouri.
> 
> ...


I have no problems being added to the list, I bet she knows that thangs


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have now been introduced to the term 'cooter'. Thread is now somewhat useful.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

John8204 said:


> Remember when you sleep with someone you sleep everyone they slept with. And based on the photos I've seen you would be sleeping with
> 
> Urijah Faber, BJ Penn, Gina Carano, Junior Dos Santos, Jason Miller, Michael Buffer, Michael Bisping, Michael McDonald, Shayna Baszler, Quinton Jackson, The Strikeforce Ring girls, Dana Whites....personal assistant Nick The Tooth, Rashad Evans, Renan Barao, Fallon Fox (MC gonna lock this now!), Rob Emmerson, Sergio Pettis, Junie Browning, Rob Browning, Mark Kerr, Don Frye, Wes Sims, Christina Santos, Gilbert Yvel, and 40% of the state of Missouri.
> 
> ...


Surprised this thread made it to the third page...ahah and we're fueling it. All in a good fun. All good til the stats at the very end. But...



OU said:


> I have no problems being added to the list, I bet she knows that thangs


You're an animal. 



SM33 said:


> I have now been introduced to the term 'cooter'. Thread is now somewhat useful.


I was thinking that could be the root term of cooties. I never knew what that was or meant. It was just part of the pre-school and elementary vernacular.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

That marks the first time i have ever typed it :dunno: Its not exactly in my normal vocabulary either.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Here are the first two thoughts that ran through my mind when I read her rant:









and


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

John8204 said:


> THE DICKENS YOU SAY!
> 
> 
> likely won't happen and she's just a soulless whorish ginger being a soulless whorish ginger....no judgements.


I wanted to rep this but it wouldn't let me, apparently I have repped you too often. I don't even remember. With post like this though, I probably have. :thumb01:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Term said:


> I wanted to rep this but it wouldn't let me, apparently I have repped you too often. I don't even remember. With post like this though, I probably have. :thumb01:





> OU's UFC 159 perfect... 04-29-2013 09:51 AM Term I approve of this message.


You likely need to rep more because the last time you repped me was in April.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I've personally never seen anything to think Tate is anything but nice. Maybe I've just missed all the vile but I really don't get the hate for her, she seems approachable to me.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I love this whole thread....I hope one day a lesbian video comes out with her and Gina ...just for shits and giggles of course...and now I want to watch Single White Female


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

we use the term cooter in Australia, not me personally (I did when I was younger though) and I think it's actually short for their Barracuda ie their smelly fish


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

"I want to knee her in the cooter."

One of Kongo's distant relatives / disciples?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

EVERLOST said:


> I love this whole thread....I hope one day a lesbian video comes out with her and Gina ...just for shits and giggles of course...and now I want to watch Single White Female


Glad you enjoyed the trailer :hug:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

man, I'd love to see that.... if she attached this to her knee first. 

http://pinkagendist.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/dildo-clasico-hank-*****-384.png


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Lmao holming, I'd rep if I could. Be careful


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

hey, only if it's consensual you know.


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Who is this bitch?

Is she that old washout that couldn't even make it into TUF this season?

Miesha is pretty damn cute btw. Better than ronda by a mile.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Tonya is a nice enough lady, but as long as I've chatted with her she's loved the attention people giver her and will say anything to get it. Anyone who knows of Tonya would know this.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

above said:


> Is she that old washout that couldn't even make it into TUF this season?


That could refer to Tara LaRosa


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

above said:


> Who is this bitch?
> 
> Is she that old washout that couldn't even make it into TUF this season?
> 
> Miesha is pretty damn cute btw. Better than ronda by a mile.


Well she did have kinda a tough draw 



















And that would make me feel bad for her....









can't have that happen


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Just look at those professional athletes and the lifestyle they have to maintain in order to maximize their physical potential.


----------

